# USSR-Russia. 1988-2018. Timeline.



## Balancer

Over the past 30 years, Russia has gone through a very difficult path. Few people imagine this process. And not only in the West, but many people forget this already in Russia itself. Also, very many people who knew Russia only in the 1990s, judge it for that period. In this topic, I'll try to illustrate this path with separate photos that most emphatically emphasize the changes that are taking place. I will place them without any logic and not in a time sequence. And it will be a long process  But, I hope someone will be interested.


----------



## Balancer

I'll start with pictures to draw attention 

1988 was the year when the USSR still seemed inviolable, but the processes of its reorganization were already in full swing. The iron curtain collapsed and Western values poured into the USSR. Cinema, literature, TV shows, beauty contests ... It was in 1988 in the USSR that mass beauty contests began at all levels, from local clubs to the official state level


----------



## Balancer

1988. Contest "Moscow beauty"


----------



## Balancer

But, just two years later. 1990 year. The refugee camp near Red Square.


----------



## Balancer

And here is the red square in our time. I specially publish here not some official photo, which you have seen so much, but just a photo of my daughter with a walk


----------



## Balancer

It will take a long story to break through a thick layer of mythology.

Russia after the collapse of the Soviet Union was very weak. The USSR was, in fact, a confederation of independent states. Therefore, when the power weakened, it easily fell apart. Russia is also a composite state, a federation of several republics. When the republics of which the USSR was made became independent, the tendencies towards separatism also began in the republics of Russia. Especially, after Yeltsin said - "Take as much sovereignty as you can swallow." The Chechen Republic was extremely nationalistic, they did not like Russians, and it almost immediately gained not legal but actual independence. Alas, but one independence is not enough to feed and rally people. Chechnya actively cultivated a Russian image of the enemy. Ethnic cleansing began. Russians were killed, expelled from the republic, taken into slavery, publicly executed. Exact numbers will no longer be ever, but it is believed that in Chechnya at that time of genocide, about 30,000 Russians were killed. And another 200,000 Russians fled to Russia, leaving homes and property. But Russia was so weak that it did not do anything even after such events.

But this was not enough. And Chechnya began to attack neighboring regions and commit acts of terrorism in Russia itself. In 1994, Russia tried to bring order in Chechnya by force. Unfortunately, almost all Soviet weapons in the territory of Chechnya went to the militants. All of them under the USSR passed military training. Their commander, Dzhokhar Dudayev, was an experienced Soviet general. And so the war was very close on equal terms. Here is a photograph of what Grozny turned into after the Chechen troops were defeated.


----------



## Balancer

Two Chechen wars continued from 1994 to 2000. In 2000, Chechen troops and gangs, in general, were defeated. And the pro-Russian government was brought to power. The process of restoration of the region began. This then for many years caused much resentment among Russian nationalists. Their favorite slogan for many years: "Enough to feed Chechnya!" But the result is on the face. The terrorist attacks in Russia have practically ceased, and Grozny today looks like this:


----------



## Balancer

And this is just a photograph without a deep background  1991 year. The failure of the putsch of the State Emergency Committee, which tried to preserve the USSR. On the plate the slogan: "Down with the CPSU!"


----------



## Balancer

Perhaps, while I take a pause, so that all this my work does not disappear, I will save this material as a separate blog in Darknet (ZeroNet). I'll continue later. I hope this is interesting  Lastly, two photos. Moscow in 1992 and Moscow in 2017 (again, my personal photo).


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Over the past 30 years, Russia has gone through a very difficult path. Few people imagine this process. And not only in the West, but many people forget this already in Russia itself. Also, very many people who knew Russia only in the 1990s, judge it for that period. In this topic, I'll try to illustrate this path with separate photos that most emphatically emphasize the changes that are taking place. I will place them without any logic and not in a time sequence. And it will be a long process  But, I hope someone will be interested.


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Perhaps, while I take a pause, so that all this my work does not disappear, I will save this material as a separate blog in Darknet (ZeroNet). I'll continue later. I hope this is interesting  Lastly, two photos. Moscow in 1992 and Moscow in 2017 (again, my personal photo).
> 
> 
> View attachment 172557
> 
> View attachment 172558


*2017 Muscovy "A woman holds her free meal during a charity event organised for homeless and poor people"















*


----------



## Litwin

Poverty in Capitalist Russia (2017)


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> Two Chechen wars continued from 1994 to 2000. In 2000, Chechen troops and gangs, in general, were defeated. And the pro-Russian government was brought to power. The process of restoration of the region began. This then for many years caused much resentment among Russian nationalists. Their favorite slogan for many years: "Enough to feed Chechnya!" But the result is on the face. The terrorist attacks in Russia have practically ceased, and Grozny today looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 172554


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> It will take a long story to break through a thick layer of mythology.
> 
> Russia after the collapse of the Soviet Union was very weak. The USSR was, in fact, a confederation of independent states. Therefore, when the power weakened, it easily fell apart. Russia is also a composite state, a federation of several republics. When the republics of which the USSR was made became independent, the tendencies towards separatism also began in the republics of Russia. Especially, after Yeltsin said - "Take as much sovereignty as you can swallow." The Chechen Republic was extremely nationalistic, they did not like Russians, and it almost immediately gained not legal but actual independence. Alas, but one independence is not enough to feed and rally people. Chechnya actively cultivated a Russian image of the enemy. Ethnic cleansing began. Russians were killed, expelled from the republic, taken into slavery, publicly executed. Exact numbers will no longer be ever, but it is believed that in Chechnya at that time of genocide, about 30,000 Russians were killed. And another 200,000 Russians fled to Russia, leaving homes and property. But Russia was so weak that it did not do anything even after such events.
> 
> But this was not enough. And Chechnya began to attack neighboring regions and commit acts of terrorism in Russia itself. In 1994, Russia tried to bring order in Chechnya by force. Unfortunately, almost all Soviet weapons in the territory of Chechnya went to the militants. All of them under the USSR passed military training. Their commander, Dzhokhar Dudayev, was an experienced Soviet general. And so the war was very close on equal terms. Here is a photograph of what Grozny turned into after the Chechen troops were defeated.
> 
> View attachment 172553



great news that *Chechens *won this war . 2017 ))


----------



## Inmar

In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.


----------



## Litwin

Inmar said:


> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until _*they *_stopped the war and terrorist attacks.


they ? or "we",  comrade ? this how you guys "  stopped " it


----------



## Balancer

Another place where the changes were very bright. School. Soviet schools were quite utilitarian in comparison with modern schools. But there were a lot of them. Even many small or inaccessible villages had their own schools. When I went to rural school in 1980, there were 7 students with me in my class. In the classroom, which was three years older than mine, there were only two girls. The whole class is two people  It was practically individual training  In cities, of course, there were also large classes, in some cases up to 30-40 students. Schools were considered a very safe place. Children already in the first class went to school from home independently, sometimes for several kilometers. And parents did not worry that something bad could happen to their child. Fences around schools were purely symbolic. And often absent at all.

After the beginning of perestroika, and by the time of the collapse of the USSR, the situation has changed a lot. In schools, began to appear drug addiction, crime, alcoholism. I already did not find this period, because I graduated from school in 1990. But, of course, I've heard a lot about this period from relatives and friends who studied at school at this time or whose children were studying there.  And my mother is a teacher.

Then, education in Russia underwent a major alteration. Schools became much smaller in number, but they became larger. Around the schools appeared fences. At the entrance to the school sits guard. Especially after Beslan, when the Chechens attacked the school, which resulted in the death of more than 300 children. In recent years, schools have undergone serious repairs, re-equipment with the latest equipment. But the main trouble is the very low prestige of teachers. Low salaries of teachers, low social status. This is a very big problem for modern Russia.

Photos I will send the following messages.


----------



## Balancer

Soviet schools looked like this in 1988.


----------



## Balancer

And this is what my rural school looks like today.





Schools look much better today than in the USSR. But here the level of education has become noticeably weaker :-/


----------



## Tehon

Balancer said:


> Schools look much better today than in the USSR. But here the level of education has become noticeably weaker :-/


Why do you believe the level of education has weakened?


----------



## Balancer

Tehon said:


> Why do you believe the level of education has weakened?



This is a subjective assessment. I just assess the level of general knowledge that was in my childhood with my peers. And in modern schoolchildren. Of course, today a lot of new knowledge has appeared, which was not in our childhood, but in general, it seems to me that education has become worse. Children less understand how the world works, less feel causal relationships in it. More use rough memorization and instructions, rather than understanding and creativity. A very common reaction, such as "This Lego set allows you to collect only one design". Damn, in my childhood, we almost never looked in the instructions for designers, they all came up with it ourselves  Of course, this is all very fuzzy perception, and in my childhood there were a lot of stupid schoolchildren, and today there are talented. But according to the average estimation it seems to me that modern children are less aware of the world around them.


----------



## Tehon

Balancer said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe the level of education has weakened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a subjective assessment. I just assess the level of general knowledge that was in my childhood with my peers. And in modern schoolchildren. Of course, today a lot of new knowledge has appeared, which was not in our childhood, but in general, it seems to me that education has become worse. Children less understand how the world works, less feel causal relationships in it. More use rough memorization and instructions, rather than understanding and creativity. A very common reaction, such as "This Lego set allows you to collect only one design". Damn, in my childhood, we almost never looked in the instructions for designers, they all came up with it ourselves  Of course, this is all very fuzzy perception, and in my childhood there were a lot of stupid schoolchildren, and today there are talented. But according to the average estimation it seems to me that modern children are less aware of the world around them.
Click to expand...

I imagine the teaching has become standardized. We have seen much the same here.


----------



## Inmar




----------



## Litwin

Inmar said:


>



quality of Muscovite* pop - couture *


----------



## Litwin

Balancer said:


> And this is what my rural school looks like today.
> 
> View attachment 174925
> 
> Schools look much better today than in the USSR. But here the level of education has become noticeably weaker :-/


the  Sputink´s FAKE pictures are all the same , this is reality :


----------



## Eugene

Inmar said:


> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.


You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.


----------



## Litwin

Eugene said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
Click to expand...


----------



## Inmar

Eugene said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
Click to expand...

Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить


----------



## Eugene

Inmar said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить
Click to expand...

А я и не спорю, а лишь констатирую факты, старичок.


----------



## Inmar

Eugene said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
Click to expand...




Eugene said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> А я и не спорю, а лишь констатирую факты, старичок.
Click to expand...

Фак-ты ты у стариков поинтересуйся
USA vs USSR vs Russia (цифры)


----------



## Stratford57

Inmar said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить
Click to expand...

Братья акробаты (Selivan&Inmar), а вы чё такие дерзкие, а?


----------



## Inmar

Stratford57 said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Братья акробаты (Selivan&Inmar), а вы чё такие дерзкие, а?
Click to expand...

Не нравится?


----------



## Stratford57

Inmar said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Братья акробаты (Selivan&Inmar), а вы чё такие дерзкие, а?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Не нравится?
Click to expand...

Seems like you guys are like Ksenia Sobchak: _against everybody._


----------



## Eugene

Inmar said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet ideology ended in 1985, when the cooperatives were allowed, as a form of private entrepreneurship. Then there was a breakdown, a mess before 2004, until they stopped the war and terrorist attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will be greatly surprised but cooperatives or artels as they were called then existed in 30s-50s until Khrushchyov came to a power. When Stalin was a leader of the USSR artels were working succesfully and they even had governmental orders...even weapon was produced for Red Army in 40s. It was enterpreneurship and it successfully existed in Soviet socialistic ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мальчик,  ты не в той теме стал спорить
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> А я и не спорю, а лишь констатирую факты, старичок.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Фак-ты ты у стариков поинтересуйся
> USA vs USSR vs Russia (цифры)
Click to expand...

Почитал. Редкостная пурга. 
Отличная идея, отвратная однобокая и перевранная реализация. 
Учите матчасть!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Eugene

Понарожают идиотов...


----------



## Balancer

A bit of the 1990s and modern Russia for comparison.
This is the market in Luzhniki, Moscow. In the 1990s, such markets were the only way to purchase affordable goods.



 

And this is how this square looks like these days. Although this species on the other side.


----------



## Balancer

Campground near the Kremlin walls, 1990


----------



## Balancer

Nikolskaya street (Moscow) in the 1990's and how it looks in these years.


----------

